# How long does Memtest Take???



## murray8144

I'm running memtest right now. it says i'm on test #5, how many should I let it run? I have no idea if this is supposed to take 10 mins or 10 hours.


----------



## murray8144

just to clarify my ?, the MemTest screen says:

Pass 18%
Test 9%
Test #6 (moving inversions, 34 bit pattern)
blah blah blah

walltime is 10:10 (mins, secs), and no errors


----------



## trueg50

Should be a column for passes, I run it for about 10 passes before I call it stable.


----------



## stumped

Once it passes 100% of the tests, it will tell you "pass complete with no errors" in the area where the errors (if any) would show up.


----------



## Great48

I do about 20 tests, takes like an hour for me. But i ran it for about 3 hours and got no other errors thus far, so i gave up.


----------



## dralb

3 passes is what I do. The speed depends on the amount of RAM. It took like 20-30 mins for my 2x1gb Ballistix if I remember. Took much longer with 2x2gb.


----------



## Emmanuel

4GB takes awfully long, 5-6 passes is rock stable, just leave it overnight,


----------



## trueg50

I regularly hit errors at the 6 pass mark, so considering that RAM is the one unstable item that can really mess up a hard drive.. Better safe than sorry.

Takes a really long time for it to walk though 4 gigs, so I just set it and forget it.


----------



## kkbob33

i just posted in your other thread i guess you dont need help burning memtest









i let it run over night. about 8 hrs


----------



## murray8144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
i just posted in your other thread i guess you dont need help burning memtest









no, figuring out how to burn that boot disk was one of the few success stories from the past couple of days, thanks.

btw - i'm definately going to go through these threads and dish out some +reps. thanks again everyone for so much help.


----------



## Lude

I forget if it was my Ballistix or G.Skill, but it completed in 15 minutes at stock timings and 1T. Might have been just 1x1GB though. Normally takes me about 30 minutes for 2x1GB i believe.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

I've used it on several computers, and it seems to depend on the RAM (how much, what speed, etc.)


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *murray8144* 
no, figuring out how to burn that boot disk was one of the few success stories from the past couple of days, thanks.

btw - i'm definately going to go through these threads and dish out some +reps. thanks again everyone for so much help.
















np man thats what were here for


----------



## Perry

I just tend to run it overnight. Chances are if I'm awake I'm either gaming or tinkering so before bed I set it up to run.


----------



## TouchyFeely

Something is wrong with my system even though to the naked eye it would appear to be running fine so I am running Memtest86 4.10 and here is where I am at:

6GB G.Skill PI series 1066 (1603 had to change in bios)

Wall Time 1:52
Pass 2
Errors 0

Working on Pass 3 I guess.


----------



## chuloon

ok so maybe i'm being a little impatient, but it got to 4% on text #0 in no time, but then it just froze? Did i burn the thing right? even the time froze at 0:00:07. what should i be doing? should i let it sit there? the hdd doesn't seem to be doing much.

another thing is that it registers my processor as an i5, but it's an i7... why?

EDIT: nvm, i downloaded 4.1 and it works fine now.


----------

